#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Украина >  > > >  >  >  Дзонґсар Кх'єнце рінпоче вперше дарує вчення в Україні!

## Rushny

14-15 травня в Києві (Будинок архітектора)

*відкриті лекції Дзонґсара Кх'єнце рінпоче 
Основи буддійських поглядів: вчення про чотири печатки*

Початок лекцій о 18:30, завершення о 22:30.
Вхід вільний

Докладніше про візит Дзонґсара Кх'єнце рінпоче в Україну див. на сайті:
_www.khyentse.in.ua_

----------

Alex Dharmasiya (10.05.2013), Pema Sonam (07.05.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (07.05.2013), Джнянаваджра (07.05.2013), Патханов (08.05.2013), Пема Дролкар (07.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.05.2013), Эделизи (07.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Оппа. Вот куда надо ехать.

А запись лекций будет для недоехавших?

----------

Pema Sonam (07.05.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Травня -  мая? :Smilie:  Надо ж, как здорово - а говорили - едет в Грузию :Smilie:  Не забудьте записи дать послушать, а лучше всего - прямая трансляция он-лайн.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Травня - июня или мая? Надо ж, как здорово - а говорили - едет в Грузию


Мая( Поэтому можно уже не успеть  :Frown:

----------

Пема Дролкар (07.05.2013)

----------


## Pema Sonam

Очень рада за украинцев. Ну, а мне не попасть никак,т.к. буду на учении в Калмыкии.

----------

Джнянаваджра (07.05.2013)

----------


## Патханов

От свезло так свезло, надо посетить мироприятие  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Романенко

Онлайн трансляцию возможно сделаем. Решим этот вопрос на встрече волонтеров в пятницу. Сейчас праздники, выходные, люди разъехались, а его визит внезапный.

----------

Джнянаваджра (08.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.05.2013)

----------


## Rushny

> Пожалуйста, перевод на русский!!!Всем миром просим!


Какова причина столь странной для гражданина Украины просьбы?
И кто такой "всем миром"?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> И кто такой "всем миром"?


Очевидно, русскоязычное население Украины.

----------

Вова Л. (08.05.2013), Джнянаваджра (08.05.2013), Кузьмич (17.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> И кто такой "всем миром"?


"Всем миром" - это в переносном смысле "коллективное обращение группы людей", вот я к этой группе присоединяюсь  :Wink:  Хотя Ринпоче говорит очень понятным английским языком обычно, даже перевода как правило не требуется.

Кстати, у меня подозрение, что перевод и так будет на русский язык - и в этом наверное даже не будет ничего странного.

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (08.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.05.2013)

----------


## Rushny

> Очевидно, русскоязычное население Украины.


Нет, не очевидно. Потому, что вряд ли автор этой удивительной просьбы подверг опросу все русскоязычное население страны, а оно все (ВСЕ!) с ним согласилось.
Скорее всего, подавляющее большинство русскоязычного населения Украины вообще не интересуется буддизмом и не знает, кто такой ДКР.
Так что ваше предположение, скорее всего, ошибочно




> "Всем миром" - это в переносном смысле "коллективное обращение группы людей", вот я к этой группе присоединяюсь


Вы уверены, что знаете, к чему присоединяетесь? Сам автор что-то молчит.




> Хотя Ринпоче говорит очень понятным английским языком обычно, даже перевода как правило не требуется.


Вы правы насчет английского ДКР. Он действительно хорошо говорит на этом общепонятном языке.




> Кстати, у меня подозрение, что перевод и так будет на русский язык - и в этом наверное даже не будет ничего странного.


А вот здесь вы совершено неправы, хотя вольны подозревать что вам угодно

----------

Styeba (08.05.2013)

----------


## Ydg

Просто уже тоска это обсуждать. Во всем мире- основной перевод на тот язык, кого больше присутствует- фактически, на ретрите, а не в переписи населения-, а все дополнительные- тихонечко группками, чтоб никому не мешать и самим понимать. Иногда таких группок несколько на разные языки и никаких вопросов, мир и согласие. А у нас как всегда- особый путь...Не хочу никого обидеть, задеть, потревожить, сорри если чо. Сама в переводе не нуждаюсь, но очень прошу объявить точно, на какой язык будет перевод.
Удачи, терпения и вдохновения организаторам! Спасибо вам!

----------

Pedma Kalzang (08.05.2013), Pema Sonam (08.05.2013), Джнянаваджра (08.05.2013), Кузьмич (17.05.2013), Эделизи (08.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Нет, не очевидно. Потому, что вряд ли автор этой удивительной просьбы подверг опросу все русскоязычное население страны, а оно все (ВСЕ!) с ним согласилось.
> Скорее всего, подавляющее большинство русскоязычного населения Украины вообще не интересуется буддизмом и не знает, кто такой ДКР.
> Так что ваше предположение, скорее всего, ошибочно


Постановка вашего вопроса (подогнанная вами под собственный же ответ) неверная, мне кажется - автор попросил не ПЕРЕВОД УЧЕНИЙ НА РУССКИЙ ("чтобы лишить украинцев возможности слушать замечательные Учения на родном языке"), а хотя бы перевод итогового результата. Может я и ошибаюсь, конечно - вон, автор поспешил удалить своё сообщение после вашего ревностного замечания  :Wink: 




> Вы уверены, что знаете, к чему присоединяетесь? Сам автор что-то молчит.


Я знаю к чему присоединяюсь, вне зависимости от автора  :Smilie: 





> Вы правы насчет английского ДКР. Он действительно хорошо говорит на этом общепонятном языке.


Русский для центральных украинцев тоже общепонятный - это сложно отрицать. Не все украинцы в совершенстве говорят на украинском - я думаю, скоро это изменится в лучшую сторону, но у меня есть ощущение, что буддийская терминология на украинском в состоянии становления - не все ей владеют.




> А вот здесь вы совершено неправы, хотя вольны подозревать что вам угодно


Если у вас есть точная информация по поводу возможного перевода - то сообщайте, чтобы не было беспочвенных подозрений и заблуждений ни у кого.

Очень ценю ваш пыл в локализации Дхармы, только вот свои васаны с националистическим уклоном не надо переносить в Дхарму: будет учение на украинском - прекрасно, на русском - не менее прекрасно, на английском - тоже замечательно.

----------

Микаэль (17.05.2013), Паня (08.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.05.2013)

----------


## Rushny

> Постановка вашего вопроса (подогнанная вами под собственный же ответ) неверная, мне кажется - автор попросил не ПЕРЕВОД УЧЕНИЙ НА РУССКИЙ ("чтобы лишить украинцев возможности слушать замечательные Учения на родном языке"), а хотя бы перевод итогового результата. Может я и ошибаюсь, конечно - вон, автор поспешил удалить своё сообщение после вашего ревностного замечания


Ну, как говорится, no comments  :Smilie: 





> Русский для центральных украинцев тоже общепонятный - это сложно отрицать. Не все украинцы в совершенстве говорят на украинском - я думаю, скоро это изменится в лучшую сторону, но у меня есть ощущение, что буддийская терминология на украинском в состоянии становления - не все ей владеют.


Да, вы правы. Именно поэтому мы и должны уже сегодня содействовать становлению украиноязычной Дхармы в Украине. 




> Если у вас есть точная информация по поводу возможного перевода - то сообщайте, чтобы не было беспочвенных подозрений и заблуждений ни у кого.


Выше сказано - сборы организаторов и волонтеров 10 мая. 
Если кому невтерпеж, можно уже сегодня заняться поисками переводчика на нужный им язык. Я могу помочь, если что




> Очень ценю ваш пыл в локализации Дхармы, только вот свои васаны с националистическим уклоном не надо переносить в Дхарму: будет учение на украинском - прекрасно, на русском - не менее прекрасно, на английском - тоже замечательно.


Не понял насчет "националистического уклона". 
Я виноват в том, что я, русскоязычный украинец, хочу знать язык своего народа и на нем получать в своей стране учения? 
Если это национализм, то и я, и все, кто получает учения в России на русском совершенно пещерные националисты  :Smilie:

----------

Styeba (08.05.2013)

----------


## Rushny

> А у нас как всегда- особый путь...


Нет, не особый, а стандартный. 
У всех нормальных буддистов всего мира именно так: основной перевод на язык страны пребывания, а на остальные - группками и все такое пр.

P.S. Спасибо за пожелания организаторам. Присоединяюсь

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Да, вы правы. Именно поэтому мы и должны уже сегодня содействовать становлению украиноязычной Дхармы в Украине.


Разве кто-то мешает? Переводите литературу, проводите Учения - и всё сформируется. 




> Выше сказано - сборы организаторов и волонтеров 10 мая. 
> Если кому невтерпеж, можно уже сегодня заняться поисками переводчика на нужный им язык. Я могу помочь, если что


Вы сказали, что я "совершенно неправ" - то есть вы абсолютно точно знаете, что перевод будет не на русском? Я именно этим интересовался.




> Не понял насчет "националистического уклона". Я виноват в том, что я, русскоязычный украинец, хочу знать язык своего народа и на нем получать в своей стране учения? Если это национализм, то и я, и все, кто получает учения в России на русском совершенно пещерные националисты


Вы кажется немного отвлекаетесь от причины обсуждения - назвали странным желание русскоязычной украинки получать учения на русском, в несколько провокативном ключе назвали, мне кажется. Именно эта вот укоризна и кажется мне "националистическим уклоном", а больше я и не имел ничего в виду. И не надо утрировать сразу насчёт пещерного национализма. Шанти-шанти. 

Мне просто показалось, что продвигая несомненно благие идеалы украинизации Дхармы - вы перегибаете немного палку в контексте "стыдить своих" - кажется, что это несколько далеко от радости по поводу приезда такого замечательного Учителя (чему рады многие, не только украинцы). Впрочем, и я совершаю неблагие действия ума и речи, что включаюсь в этот спор. Извините.

----------

Sadhak (08.05.2013), Гъелкапри Мепа (08.05.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (08.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.05.2013), Эделизи (08.05.2013)

----------


## Rushny

> Разве кто-то мешает? Переводите литературу, проводите Учения - и всё сформируется. 
> Вы кажется немного отвлекаетесь от причины обсуждения - назвали странным желание русскоязычной украинки получать учения на русском, в несколько провокативном ключе назвали, мне кажется. Именно эта вот укоризна и кажется мне "националистическим уклоном", а больше я и не имел ничего в виду. И не надо утрировать сразу насчёт пещерного национализма. Шанти-шанти. Мне просто показалось, что продвигая несомненно благие идеалы украинизации Дхармы - вы перегибаете немного палку в контексте "стыдить своих".


Слишком уж много вам здесь "кажется" и "показалось", чтобы на этом основывать какие-либо выводы!
Радует то, что ваша практика не была бесполезной: вы уже подозреваете, что не все вам видящееся может быть истиной.
А пока различающая мудрость еще не реализована, воздержитесь от, КАК МНЕ КАЖЕТСЯ, неуместных попыток указывать нам из другой страны, как нам здесь между собой налаживать отношения. 
Мы же вас не учим, как относиться к украинцам, проживающим в РФ. 




> вы абсолютно точно знаете, что перевод будет не на русском? Я именно этим интересовался.


Повторяю в третий (3-й!) раз: все оргвопросы решатся на собрании 10 мая. Это ясно?

----------

Styeba (08.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А пока различающая мудрость еще не реализована, воздержались бы вы давать нам советы из другой страны. Без вас как-нибудь между собой разберемся.


Ну як тут заперечувати - воістину, не реалізована розрізняє мудрість, буду працювати над собою :Wink: 




> Повторяю в третий (3-й!) раз: все оргвопросы решатся на собрании 10 мая. Это ясно?


Вдруге, у другій. Але звичайно ясно, як тут не зрозуміти.

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (08.05.2013)

----------


## Ydg

Ничего ничего, "и это пройдет"
наша национальность- благородное семейство, наша Родина- Просветление.

----------

Bob (09.05.2013), Pema Sonam (08.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.05.2013)

----------


## Вова Л.

По-моему, учение как раз и будет на русский переводиться. Вообще довольно странная реакция на столь невинную просьбу - получать учение на русском. 

ПС Правильно, кстати, не "буддійських", а "буддиських" поглядів.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.05.2013)

----------


## Rushny

Во избежание недоразумений и необоснованных страхов на лингвистической почве уточняю:

Все желающие услышать русскоязычный перевод учений ДКР не только имеют на это право, но и могут беспрепятственно удовлетворить эту свою потребность. Достаточно скинуться по 20 гривен (100 российских рублей) и я лично готов найти переводчика интернет-трансляции по отдельному аудио-каналу.
Всех, кому нужен  русскоязычный перевод непосредственно в зале киевского Дома архитектора я готов лично рассадить рядом с понимающими украинский, или английский язык.

Ни о каком запрещении перевода на русский язык не может быть и речи.  Все инсинуации и страхи по этому поводу следует относить на счет омрачений ума и отвергать, как игры Мар.

В то же время, никто не вправе требовать, чтобы перевод был только и исключительно на русский язык. (Именно такие требования я выше называл "странными").
Давайте помнить, что речь идет о визите буддистского учителя. 
А Будда лично приказал своим последователям проповедовать его Дхарму на языках тех народов, среди которых они находятся.

----------

Styeba (08.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.05.2013)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Очень печально, когда организаторы буддийских мероприятий занимаются не принесением блага всем живым существам, а удовлетворением каких-то свои эгоистических интересов, навязыванием каких-то своих личных идей. Век упадка... Радует лишь то, что пока таких меньшинство.

----------

Вова Л. (09.05.2013), Гъелкапри Мепа (08.05.2013), Эделизи (08.05.2013)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

Будет перевод на русский, во всяком случае, именно об этом было сказано на официальной странице мероприятия в фейсбуке:



> _В связи с многочисленными просьбами гостей из соседних стран, а также безмерной терпимости и доброты украинских практикующих, перевод будет на русский язык_

----------

Pedma Kalzang (08.05.2013)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

Rushny, а чего же это Вы, такой принципиальный, Ламу Олега на украинский не переводите, а?

----------

Pedma Kalzang (08.05.2013), Паня (09.05.2013), Эделизи (08.05.2013)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> а также безмерной терпимости и доброты украинских практикующих


Вот зачем такое писать в анонсе? Неужели нельзя написать просто: "В связи с многочисленными просьбами будет организован перевод на русский язык"?

----------

Вова Л. (13.05.2013), Паня (09.05.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (13.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (09.05.2013), Эделизи (08.05.2013)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> Вот зачем такое писать в анонсе? Неужели нельзя написать просто: "В связи с многочисленными просьбами будет организован перевод на русский язык"?


Не знаю, не я писал, я бы так и написал. Но, вообще это не из анонса, это ответ на вопрос о языке перевода.

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Не знаю, не я писал, я бы так и написал.


Понимаю прекрасно  :Smilie:  Это даже скорее риторический вопрос  :Smilie:  У меня совершенно нет желания дискутировать с *Rushny* по поводу употребляемых им формулировок.

----------

Гъелкапри Мепа (08.05.2013), Паня (09.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Вот зачем такое писать в анонсе? Неужели нельзя написать просто: "В связи с многочисленными просьбами будет организован перевод на русский язык"?


Упайя! Думаю, организаторам приходится несладко, когда одни практики - за языковую идентичность, а вторые - за максимальную доступность. Прямо чувствуешь себя во времена раскола сангхи чуточку  :Wink: 

Да забейте, перевод на русский будет - замечательно. Украинские практикующие добры и терпимы - тоже замечательно. 
Эх, приехал бы Ринпоче к нам бы внезапно вот!  :Smilie:

----------

Pedma Kalzang (08.05.2013), Гъелкапри Мепа (08.05.2013), Паня (09.05.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (08.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (09.05.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Нет, не особый, а стандартный. 
> У всех нормальных буддистов всего мира именно так: основной перевод на язык страны пребывания, а на остальные - группками и все такое пр.
> 
> P.S. Спасибо за пожелания организаторам. Присоединяюсь


Кому надо перевести с русского на украинский, - в любое удобное до 25мая для Вас время, дальше - в 1/3 удобного Вам времени  :Smilie:  по телефону (у меня звонки по Украине бесплатные). Желательна возможность сверить с английским оригиналом некоторые словосочетания.
Это искренне (в курсе ситуации с языкознанием).

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (08.05.2013), Дордже (13.05.2013), Микаэль (17.05.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

C большим удовольствием послушал бы Ринпоче, так что если у кого-то есть возможность записи и перевода его лекции, было бы просто замечательно. Приехал бы он поближе к нам, куда-нибудь в Екатеринбург  :Frown:  Один из немногих тибетских учителей, кого я безмерно уважаю за искренность, жизнерадостность, отличное чувство юмора и очень острый ум. 

Кстати, в рамках цикла "Буддийский кинематограф", который организует наша Челябинская тхервадинская группа, первым фильмом для просмотра был выбран, именно его "Кубок"  :Smilie:

----------

Pedma Kalzang (08.05.2013), Ашвария (08.05.2013), Джнянаваджра (08.05.2013), Микаэль (17.05.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

Всемерно рада визиту Ринпоче. Но мне кажется, что тяга с самоидентичности может превратить форум в вавилонскую башню. Почему не писать на украинском на украинских же форумах? Что за выпячивавание? Скоро зайду на главную страницу и ничего не пойму - толерантность такая... 
р.с.
украинский понимаю.... немного.

----------

Bob (09.05.2013)

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

Друзья, итак, на уровне главных организаторов визита Ринпоче подтверждено, что основной перевод будет русским.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (09.05.2013), Вова Л. (09.05.2013), Джнянаваджра (09.05.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (09.05.2013), Дордже (13.05.2013), Паня (09.05.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (09.05.2013), Эделизи (09.05.2013)

----------


## Rushny

> Друзья, итак, на уровне главных организаторов визита Ринпоче подтверждено, что основной перевод будет русским.


Это только полуправда.
Вся правда состоит в том, что русский-то перевод будет, а вот украинского не предусматривается вообще. так что русский перевод будет не основным, а единственным.



> Всемерно рада визиту Ринпоче. Но мне кажется, что тяга с самоидентичности может превратить форум в вавилонскую башню. Почему не писать на украинском на украинских же форумах? Что за выпячивавание? Скоро зайду на главную страницу и ничего не пойму - толерантность такая...


А вы пожалуйтесь господину модератору. он вам популярно объяснит правила этого раздела БФ.




> р.с.
> украинский понимаю.... немного.


Так в чем же тогда дело?
И вообще, откуда у вас идея, что вы должны все понимать? Оставьте в мироздании хоть немного тайны. 
Для посвященных....

----------

Гъелкапри Мепа (13.05.2013), Эделизи (13.05.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Ну, большинство украинцев все равно русский понимает, хотя есть и исключения, да существенная часть населения Украины не понимает украинского. Так что перевод массовых учений именно на русский - вполне здравая мысль. Если при этом организаторы - украинцы, то это действительно проявление 



> безмерной терпимости и доброты украинских практикующих


Ведь если они организуют, то имеют полное право переводить на тот язык, который им приятнее воспринимать и совершенно не обязаны организовывать перевод на другой. 
Кстати, не подсказал бы мне *Rushny* список глаголов, от которых может быть образовано действительное причастие в литературном языке?

----------

Джнянаваджра (13.05.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (13.05.2013)

----------


## Sadhak

"Самоидентичность", патриотизм, нация и т.п. - вот это все о чем, откуда ноги растут? Это все тот же обычно поощряемый и одобряемый социумом эгоизм, уже расширенный и перенесенный на некую группу людей по территориальному, национальному или какому-то еще признаку. Вот мы, вот они - все это требует выделения, противопоставления, поддержания и имееет смысл только в сравнении с некой "другой" группой для возвышения первой и соотвественно унижения второй. Обычный эгоизм, без разницы уже на что он опирается на одно тело и ум или на несколько. Меня постоянно забавляет обычная фраза для спортивных соревнований - "защищают честь страны". А если проиграли, то что, сразу вся страна вдруг обесчещена? Буддийский же форум, откуда же опять вся "самоидентичность" прет?

----------

Bob (14.05.2013), Olle (13.05.2013), Pedma Kalzang (13.05.2013), Вова Л. (13.05.2013), Патханов (14.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (13.05.2013)

----------


## Rushny

> "Самоидентичность", патриотизм, нация и т.п. - вот это все о чем, откуда ноги растут? Это все тот же обычно поощряемый и одобряемый социумом эгоизм, уже расширенный и перенесенный на некую группу людей по территориальному, национальному или какому-то еще признаку. Вот мы, вот они - все это требует выделения, противопоставления, поддержания и имееет смысл только в сравнении с некой "другой" группой для возвышения первой и соотвественно унижения второй. Обычный эгоизм, без разницы уже на что он опирается на одно тело и ум или на несколько. Меня постоянно забавляет обычная фраза для спортивных соревнований - "защищают честь страны". А если проиграли, то что, сразу вся страна вдруг обесчещена? Буддийский же форум, откуда же опять вся "самоидентичность" прет?


Я уже десятки раз сообщал откуда она "прет": из наставлений Будды проповедовать его Дхарму на разных языках разных народов. 




> Ну, большинство украинцев все равно русский понимает


Ну и что? Здесь же не только о пониманиях речь, а и о более важных вещах. 




> совершенно не обязаны организовывать перевод на другой


Вы не можете давать таких указаний, поскольку находитесь за границей, а не живете в Украине. 
Подобные вещи по дефолту вне вашей компетенции.

----------

Styeba (13.05.2013), Ашвария (13.05.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ну и что? Здесь же не только о пониманиях речь, а и о более важных вещах.


О каких вещах?

----------

Паня (13.05.2013)

----------


## Rushny

> О каких вещах?


См. в предыдущем посте:



> о наставлениях Будды проповедовать его Дхарму на разных языках разных народов

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.05.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Вы не можете давать таких указаний, поскольку находитесь за границей, а не живете в Украине. 
> Подобные вещи по дефолту вне вашей компетенции.


Милейший, где вы увидели "указания"? Мне лично вообще все равно, на какой язык переводят, по двум причинам - я туда не поеду и я одинаково спокойно воспринимаю оба языка. Наоборот говорю, что то, что переводят на русский - это некое одолжение, то, за что можно сказать спасибо.

----------


## Rushny

> Милейший, где вы увидели "указания"? Мне лично вообще все равно, на какой язык переводят, по двум причинам - я туда не поеду и я одинаково спокойно воспринимаю оба языка.


Тогда примите мои извинения!




> Наоборот говорю, что то, что переводят на русский - это некое одолжение, то, за что можно сказать спасибо.


Я того же мнения. Но никто пока никакого спасибо не сказал.
Пока мне кажется (а я очень хотел бы ошибиться!), что все с точностью до наоборот  :Frown:

----------

Патханов (14.05.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> О каких вещах?


С 1990 года в Украине действует постановление правительства об учреждении единого государственного языка в стране. И согласно этому указу в течение двух месяцев всю документацию, преподавание в ВУЗах, вещание в государственных СМИ, также ведение местной документации (больницы, милиция и т.д. и т.п.) стали вести на украинском. Ректоры некоторых институтов в день принятия постановления обязали всех преподавателей в течение недели подать пример и перейти на чтение лекций на украинском языке (с намёком на учёном совете на не исключаемую возможность увольнения). Прения, имеющие под собой исключительно политическую основу, меня как и большинство работников государственного учреждения - ни малейше не интересуют. И это постановление продолжает действовать по факту.
Поэтому не надо друзей винить за элементарное соблюдение легальности, ибо их организация имеет государственную регистрацию, в процессе которой документация представляется на украинском языке.
(у меня в 1990м бывший шеф родом из-за Урала, из хантов, в течение двух месяцев в совершенстве выучил всю украинскую медицинскую терминологию - и это при отсутствии словарей и вообще литературы по медицине на украинском, за редким исключением; УЛАМС - украинско-русский медицинский словарь терминологии - новый - издали аж через три года, и некоторые статьи там никакой критики не выдерживают; словарь Нетлюха полстолетия до того и то лучше).

----------

Bob (14.05.2013), Rushny (13.05.2013), Styeba (13.05.2013), Микаэль (17.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (13.05.2013)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Я того же мнения. Но никто пока никакого спасибо не сказал.
> Пока мне кажется (а я очень хотел бы ошибиться!), что все с точностью до наоборот


Спасибо кому? Вам? Вы будете переводить на русский? Переводчику скажут, не сомневайтесь.

----------

Bob (14.05.2013), Pedma Kalzang (13.05.2013), Паня (13.05.2013)

----------


## Вова Л.

> С 1990 года в Украине действует постановление правительства об учреждении единого государственного языка в стране. И согласно этому указу в течение двух месяцев всю документацию, преподавание в ВУЗах, вещание в государственных СМИ, также ведение местной документации (больницы, милиция и т.д. и т.п.) стали вести на украинском. Ректоры некоторых институтов в день принятия постановления обязали всех преподавателей в течение недели подать пример и перейти на чтение лекций на украинском языке (с намёком на учёном совете на не исключаемую возможность увольнения). Прения, имеющие под собой исключительно политическую основу, меня как и большинство работников государственного учреждения - ни малейше не интересуют. И это постановление продолжает действовать по факту.
> Поэтому не надо друзей винить за элементарное соблюдение легальности, ибо их организация имеет государственную регистрацию, в процессе которой документация представляется на украинском языке.
> (у меня в 1990м бывший шеф родом из-за Урала, из хантов, в течение двух месяцев в совершенстве выучил всю украинскую медицинскую терминологию - и это при отсутствии словарей и вообще литературы по медицине на украинском, за редким исключением; УЛАМС - украинско-русский медицинский словарь терминологии - новый - издали аж через три года, и некоторые статьи там никакой критики не выдерживают; словарь Нетлюха полстолетия до того и то лучше).


Ну так Дзонгсар Кхьенце не ректор украинского ВУЗа и не издает документацию для государственных СМИ, милиции и местных психбольниц. В Украине (конституцией, которая выше любых постановлений правительства) гарантируется свободное развитие русского и других языков. Поэтому не надо вводить людей в заблуждение. Никакие законодательные акты не запрещают использовать на подобных учениях любой, в том числе отличный от украинского язык.

----------

Bob (14.05.2013), Pedma Kalzang (13.05.2013), Патханов (14.05.2013)

----------


## Rushny

> Спасибо кому?


Ну, хотя бы и организаторам, а также 



> безмерной терпимости и доброте украинских практикующих


 


> Вам?


Да господь с вами! Я в этих атрибутах социального успеха уже не нуждаюсь  :Smilie: 




> Переводчику скажут, не сомневайтесь.


Не забудьте, пжст!
А еще лучше - выразите свою благодарность не только на словах, а еще и в виде неких денежных знаков.  Человек все-таки битых два дня трудится будет, не покладая языка  :Smilie: 



> Ну так Дзонгсар Кхьенце не ректор украинского ВУЗа и не издает документацию для государственных СМИ, милиции и местных психбольниц. В Украине (конституцией, которая выше любых постановлений правительства) гарантируется свободное развитие русского и других языков. Поэтому не надо вводить людей в заблуждение. Никакие законодательные акты не запрещают использовать на подобных учениях любой, в том числе отличный от украинского язык.


Вы в этом уверены? 
Если хотите сказать. что за это никого не посадят, то это правда. У нас еще не вся страна Донецком стала.
А так, согласно Конституции и языковому законодательству, подобные действия и впрямь не очень легитимны. Т, е. попросту незаконны.
Для того, чтобы, например, русский  язык стал официальным в Киеве, необходимо соответствующее решение Киеврады. А его пока еще не было и вряд ли будет.
Так что перед тем, как обвинять кого-либо во введении в заблуждение, постарайтесь тщательнее изучить "матчасть". 
Говорят, помогает  :Smilie:

----------

Ашвария (13.05.2013)

----------


## Sadhak

> Я уже десятки раз сообщал откуда она "прет": из наставлений Будды проповедовать его Дхарму на разных языках разных народов.


А теперь давайте подумаем о сути этих наставлений Будды. Какова их цель, для чего они были даны именно так? Очевидно, *для того, чтобы люди их поняли верно*, правильно? Будете с этим спорить? Или может быть Будда так сказал для того, чтобы лишний раз дать народу так "самоидентичность" проявить? Как Вы там выше сказали - "_Какова причина столь странной для гражданина Украины просьбы?_"? Будет ли кто-нибудь на учениях, кто не понимает русский язык? Возможно, но таких тут пока в топике не проявилось. А вот люди не вполне уверенно понимающие украинский и попросили тут перевод на русский, так что тут в их словах такого странного?

----------

Bob (14.05.2013), Pedma Kalzang (13.05.2013), Вова Л. (13.05.2013), Микаэль (17.05.2013), Паня (13.05.2013), Патханов (14.05.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (13.05.2013)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Вы в этом уверены?


Да




> А так, согласно Конституции и языковому законодательству, подобные действия и впрямь не очень легитимны. Т, е. попросту незаконны.
> Для того, чтобы, например, русский  язык стал официальным в Киеве, необходимо соответствующее решение Киеврады. А его пока еще не было и вряд ли будет.


А для законного перевода на русский (в т.ч. без дополнительного перевода на украинский) религиозных учений и не надо, чтобы русский был официальным в Киеве.

----------

Bob (14.05.2013), Pedma Kalzang (13.05.2013)

----------


## Rushny

> Да
> 
> 
> А для этого и не надо, чтобы русский был официальным в Киеве.


Нет надо. По закону и по Конституции.
Без статуса - хоть официального, хоть регионального языка - любой опухший с похмелья сержант Петренко, "коррумпированный, как вагина вавилонской блудницы" (© - В. О, Пелевин), может зайти в зал на самом интересном месте и потребовать прекратить это беззаконие.
И формально он будет прав!
Вы хотите такого развития событий на учениях ДКР?
Я - нет.

----------


## Sadhak

> И формально он будет прав


!
Формально? Читаем внимательно вышеуказанное постановление правительства и ищем категорию под которую бы подпадал Учитель или его переводчик:



> И согласно этому указу в течение двух месяцев всю документацию, преподавание в ВУЗах, вещание в государственных СМИ, также ведение местной документации (больницы, милиция и т.д. и т.п.) стали вести на украинском


Может быть учение дает государственный чиновник или работу переводчика оплачивает правительство? Где тут "формальная правота" злокозненного гипотетического сержанта? Может еще на клиентов дурдома будем закладываться, у них ведь тоже наверняка по любому поводу свое мнение имеется?

----------

Pedma Kalzang (13.05.2013), Патханов (14.05.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (13.05.2013)

----------


## Rushny

> Как Вы там выше сказали - "_Какова причина столь странной для гражданина Украины просьбы?_"? Будет ли кто-нибудь на учениях, кто не понимает русский язык? Возможно, но таких тут пока в топике не проявилось. А вот люди не вполне уверенно понимающие украинский и попросили тут перевод на русский, так что тут в их словах такого странного?


Странно то, что эти самые люди не потрудились объяснить свою просьбу. 
Странно то, что эти люди удалили свое сообщение с этой просьбой. 
Странно и то, что одно только объявление *на украинском языке* о лекциях ДКР, размещенное *на украинском разделе БФ* так сильно взволновало русскоозабоченных украинцев. 
Я еще могу понять россиян. В их стране одно, как правило, обязательно исключает другое. И они по этой причине могли испугаться, что останутся без перевода на понятный им язык. 
Но в нашей стране и одно, и другое, как правило, мирно соседствуют и не очень мешают друг другу. Как, например, языки. 

Так в чем же проблема? 
В том, чтобы ни в коем случае не было перевода на украинский? 

*За что же ВЫ его так ненавидите, дорогие соотечественники?*




> А теперь давайте подумаем о сути этих наставлений Будды. Какова их цель, для чего они были даны именно так? Очевидно, *для того, чтобы люди их поняли верно*, правильно? Будете с этим спорить? Или может быть Будда так сказал для того, чтобы лишний раз дать народу так "самоидентичность" проявить?


А почему бы и нет?
*Идентичность - не шовинизм*. Идентичность - это нормально и правильно. 
но я бы по-другому поставил вопрос: А почему бы и не дать людям право на свободный языковой выбор? 
Почему нужно обязательно навязать какой-либо один язык, а не радоваться, что сияние Дхармы будет увеличено за счет переводов на многие языки?
Если мы буддисты, стоит не подвергать сомнению слова Бхагавана с самого порога, а проверять их мудрость на своей практике. 
Иначе все это как-то деспотично и по-азиатски получается  :Frown:

----------

Alex (13.05.2013), Styeba (13.05.2013), Ашвария (13.05.2013)

----------


## Вова Л.

Так сержант Петренко сможет это сделать и при переводе на украинский и будет неправ точно также, как и в первом случае. Приведите законодательные акты, где бы указывалась необходимость перевода подобных мероприятий на украинский. И по закону, и по Конституции - свободное распространение всех языков. Точно также, как никто не сможет заставить УПЦ-МП вести службу на украинском (если они сами не захотят), так и другие религиозные службы и учения могут проходить на любых языках.

----------


## Sadhak

> Странно то, что эти самые люди не потрудились объяснить свою просьбу. 
>  Странно то, что эти люди удалили свое сообщение с этой просьбой.


Сам факт просьбы уже ее обьясняет. Это не странно, впрочем как и то, что сообщение с просьбой удалено, дабы не разжигать гадкий холивар который как раз и может вызвать Ваш вопрос по такому радостному для всех поводу.



> Странно и то, что одно только объявление на украинском языке о лекциях ДКР, размещенное на украинском разделе БФ так сильно взволновало русскоозабоченных украинцев.


 Тут дело не в самом украинском или татарском языке, а в принципе - судя по Вашим словам, Будда настаивал не на правильном понимании своего учения давая это наставление, а на благоприятной возможности укрепить "самоидентичность" народа таким образом - развивая один из самых изощренных и тонких видов эгоизма. Я сам наполовину украинец, не надо на нас ярлыки вешать, тут дело в не этих фобиях.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Так в чем же проблема? 
> В том, чтобы ни в коем случае не было перевода на украинский? 
> 
> *За что же ВЫ его так ненавидите, дорогие соотечественники?*


Сами придумали тезис, сами на него возмутились. Все началось с того, что на невинный вопрос о том, будет ли перевод на русский, Вы возмутились тому, что мол как это можно просить гражданина Украины (!) о подобном (интересно, а гражданин какой еще старны может обеспечить перевод с украинского на русский?)




> но я бы по-другому поставил вопрос: А почему бы и не дать людям право на свободный языковой выбор?


Я был бы только за, только вот почему-то не предоставляется на Украине право выбора, на каком языке человек хочет, скажем, элементарно посмотреть фильм в кинотеатре (причем за его собственные деньги, замечу).

----------

Джнянаваджра (13.05.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Сам факт просьбы уже ее обьясняет. Это не странно, впрочем как и то, что сообщение с просьбой удалено, дабы не разжигать гадкий холивар который как раз и может вызвать Ваш вопрос по такому радостному для всех поводу.
>  Тут дело не в самом украинском или татарском языке, а в принципе - судя по Вашим словам, Будда настаивал не на правильном понимании своего учения давая это наставление, а на благоприятной возможности укрепить "самоидентичность" народа таким образом - развивая один из самых изощренных и тонких видов эгоизма. Я сам наполовину украинец, не надо на нас ярлыки вешать, тут дело в не этих фобиях.


Это не фобии.
Это элементарное проявление культуры и целесообразности. И в том что один человек в его 20лет вчера у меня переписал файл *Сутра Золотистого Света* на русском и свободно читает, совсем не значит, что на том же уровне его бывшие одноклассники владеют русским языком. Родилось и выросло уже целое поколение, которому русский язык в школе не преподавали вообще. И если кто владеет русским в совершенстве, это их заслуга, а не обязательный процесс. О них и речь. Потому что материалы этого учения останутся для применения другими людьми, если они даже на учении не смогут присутствовать.
А про пьяных сержантов Петренков - это весьма мягко и высокоинтеллигентно было сказано. Бывает и хуже. Но это не наше. Ни к форуму, ни к Учению не имевшее до сегодняшнего дня никакого отношения. И не нужно чтоб имело, однозначно.
Тем более теперь (всё на том; подробности в личном, если есть вопросы).

----------

Styeba (13.05.2013)

----------


## Cheng

> А Будда лично приказал своим последователям проповедовать его Дхарму на языках *тех народов*, среди которых они находятся.


мммм..
главное чтобы в лексиконе *тех народов* были аналоги терминов наличествующих в буддизме.

иначе получится полный абзац. нечто вроде 
ум (рус) - розум (укр)
разум (рус) - розум (укр)
увы.

а если попробовать определиться с аналогом состоянием шаматха в украинской психологической науке _такого вообще не существует_. итак обстоит дело, возможно, до 99.99 процентов (поправьте меня если не так)

для интереса. кто скажет на каком языке изучают ядерную физику в Оксфорде?

----------


## Rushny

> Сам факт просьбы уже ее обьясняет. Это не странно, впрочем как и то, что сообщение с просьбой удалено, дабы не разжигать гадкий холивар который как раз и может вызвать Ваш вопрос по такому радостному для всех поводу.


ну, это ваши оценки и ваше мнение. 
Аргументами здесь и не пахнет




> Тут дело не в самом украинском или татарском языке, а в принципе - судя по Вашим словам, Будда настаивал не на правильном понимании своего учения давая это наставление, а на благоприятной возможности укрепить "самоидентичность" народа таким образом - развивая один из самых изощренных и тонких видов эгоизма. Я сам наполовину украинец, не надо на нас ярлыки вешать, тут дело в не этих фобиях.


А вы не судите по моим словам, а читайте Буддавачану. Я могу и ошибаться. Будда - нет.
И кто вам сказал, что идентичность обязательно разновидность эгоизма? Это уже зависит от того, как эту идентичность использовать.
Вот, например, благодаря тому, что в Тибете лелеяли свою идентичность и закрытость от внешнего мира, до нас дошли неплохо сохранившиеся учения и практики индийских махасиддхов: Ваджраяна и Махасандхи (тиб. - Дзогчен).
И вообще, где вы видели в мире вненациональную Дхарму? Она во всех буддистских странах своя, идентичная и родная. 
И это - правильно и природосоответственно.
В этом и смысл послания Будды, а не в ваших омраченных толкованиях




> Сами придумали тезис, сами на него возмутились. Все началось с того, что на невинный вопрос о том, будет ли перевод на русский, Вы возмутились тому, что мол как это можно просить гражданина Украины (!) о подобном (интересно, а гражданин какой еще старны может обеспечить перевод с украинского на русский?)


Ну, и что мешало автору данной просьбы хотя бы такими вот словами, как ваши, дать ответ на мой невинный вопрос?
По какой причине просьба была снята?
За что стало стыдно?



> Я был бы только за, только вот почему-то не предоставляется на Украине право выбора, на каком языке человек хочет, скажем, элементарно посмотреть фильм в кинотеатре (причем за его собственные деньги, замечу).


А Дхарма-то тут при чем?
Если вам не нравится кино на украинском и вообще, то что вся эта страна оказалась какой-то нерусской, чего же вы здесь мучаетесь?
Мне, например, не нравился мой родной Донецк. Так я его на форумах не хаял, а взял, да и переехал жить в Киев. 
Теперь вот, после пришествия сюда Донов, подумываю переехать еще западнее. 
ИМХО , это гораздо правильнее, чем окружающую среду под себя переделывать и обвинять во всех несчастьях всех других и все другое. 



> мммм..
> главное чтобы в лексиконе *тех народов* были аналоги терминов наличествующих в буддизме.


Не скажу за все народы, также, как и за всю психологическую науку, а в нашем языке практически все для изложения Дхармы уже есть. 
Почитайте хотя бы  в этом разделе БФ тему "Українські переклади тантричних практик" - меньше будет безосновательных вопросов возникать

----------


## Вова Л.

> А Дхарма-то тут при чем?


Тенденция такая же. 




> Если вам не нравится кино на украинском и вообще, то что вся эта страна оказалась какой-то нерусской, чего же вы здесь мучаетесь?


Мне не нравится, что страна (восточнее Днепра) как раз русская, но из нее пытаются сделать украинскую, как будто 40% населения сюда откуда-то понаехали, а не жили в тут еще до ее образования.

Вобщем-то, по поводу языка, вроде, все понятно - перевод на русский будет, спасибо адекватным организаторам. Всем удачи.

----------


## Cheng

> Почитайте хотя бы  в этом разделе БФ тему "Українські переклади *тантричних* практик" - меньше будет безосновательных вопросов возникать


а зачем далеко ходить, когда аналога слова _тантра_ в украинской психологической науке попросту нет, как нет аналогов феномена - Дхарма, Дхамма, Будда, и прочего.
да и важно не то что излагается, а наличность описания соответствующих психофизических явлений присутствующих в языковом пространстве той группе которой проповедают.

чтобы говорить понятно, дабы слушатель чего-то понял, проповедь должна быть на языке слушателя, _и в терминах соответствующий языковой группы_.

важна не проповедь, а наличность описания психофизических феноменов, в данной языковой группе.

отсутствие описаний говорит о неисследовании данных феноменов в этой группе народонаселения.




> а в нашем языке практически все для изложения Дхармы уже есть.


мммм..
было бы интересно услышать как на укр.мове звучит реализация явления - _Принять прибежище в Будде._

----------


## Rushny

> а зачем далеко ходить, когда аналога слова _тантра_ в украинской психологической науке попросту нет.
> да и важно не то что излагается, а наличность описания соответствующих психофизических явлений присутствующих в собственноя языковом пространстве.
> 
> чтобы говорить понятно, дабы слушатель чего-то понял, проповедь должна быть на языке слушателя, _и в терминах соответствующий языковой группы_.


Мне трудно понять, о чем вы.
Я - практик Ваджраяны. Имею необходимые посвящения и мне для моей практики не нужны 


> аналоги слова _тантра_ в украинской психологической науке


. 
ИМХО, термины санскрита вообще не нужно переводить. Их нужно понимать, испрашивая толкования у учителей из аутентичных и непрерывных линий передачи.
Все остальное - от Мары лукавого.
И от психологических наук  :Smilie:

----------

Styeba (13.05.2013), Ашвария (13.05.2013), Джнянаваджра (14.05.2013)

----------


## Cheng

> Мне трудно понять, о чем вы.


наверно ум не в состоянии что либо предстваить, и молчит?
как хорошо если он молчит.




> ИМХО, термины санскрита вообще не нужно переводить.


во. прекрасно. 





> Их нужно понимать, испрашивая *толкования* у учителей из аутентичных и непрерывных линий передачи.


если, к примеру, вы никогда не пили сок травы Phoenix, то сколько наставник не будет объяснять, понять попросту будет *невозможно*, до тех пор, пока он не протянет стакан с этим напитком чтобы попробовать.




> Все остальное - от Мары лукавого. И от психологических наук


во. точно. пока не испробуешь сам _то о чем говорит наставник_ будет езда по ушам.

----------


## Rushny

Cheng, позвольте несведущему спросить: а каков аналог слов "тантра" и "шаматха" в русском языке?
Или это исконно русские слова?

----------

Styeba (13.05.2013)

----------


## Cheng

> Cheng, позвольте несведущему спросить: а каков аналог слов "тантра" и "шаматха" в русском языке?


шаматха - *безмолвие* ума, телес, чувств.
тантра - (В тибетской и бонской терминологии тантра определяется как система практик для достижения _высшей реализации_) - в русской христианской традиции укоренилась *практика исхазма*. которая к этой высшей реализации ведет.
а _высшая реализация_ у всех одна. и одна на всех реализовавших ее.




> Cheng, позвольте *несведущему*.....


прошу вас. обманывать нехорошо.  :Smilie:

----------

Rushny (13.05.2013)

----------


## Rushny

> шаматха - *безмолвие* ума, телес, чувств.
> тантра - (В тибетской и бонской терминологии тантра определяется как система практик для достижения _высшей реализации_) - в русской христианской традиции укоренилась *практика исхазма*. которая к этой высшей реализации ведет.
> а _высшая реализация_ у всех одна. и одна на всех реализовавших ее.


Нет, это не аналоги. Это скорее словарно-терминологические определения.




> прошу вас. обманывать нехорошо.


Я не обманываю. Я действительно не знал никаких русских аналогов этим санскритским словам. 
А насчет шаматхи даже с определениями термина есть проблема. Чуть не в каждой традиции свои понятия. Одни говорят, что это любое однонаправленное сосредоточение на статическом объекте/безобъектности. А все медитации на динамических процессах зовут випашьяной. 
В других парампарах шаматхой считают медитацию на такой динамический процесс, как дыхание. А випашьяна у них иногда бывает на вполне себе статичную статуэтку Будды.
Но я вам благодарен за обогащение моего ума ведением еще одного определения шаматхи. Научного.
Теперь буду всем хвастать, что я еще и в псих. науки посвящен!  :Smilie:

----------


## Cheng

> Нет, это не аналоги. Это скорее _словарно-терминологические определения._


серьезно? 
вы это проверили практически, или логически? 
и что с чем сравнивали? 
два слова?
или два состояния ума?




> Я действительно не знал никаких русских аналогов этим санскритским словам.


это не аналоги слов. слова варажающие психофизические феномены.




> А насчет шаматхи даже с определениями термина есть проблема. Чуть не в каждой традиции свои понятия. 
> Одни говорят, что ..... В других парампарах шаматхой считают.....


разве кому-нибудь что-то мешает на практике проверить - а существует ли реальная разница в описываемых состояниях?




> Но я вам благодарен за *обогащение моего ума* ведением еще одного определения шаматхи.


нет. я ничем не обогатил ваш ум. но у вас, как и у любого другого человека есть возможность не обогащаться буквами, а наоборот, избавить ум свой от всах букв витающих там, и установить в нем полное молчание. вот это будет подлинным богатством.

----------


## Rushny

> разве кому-нибудь что-то мешает на практике проверить - а существует ли реальная разница в описываемых состояниях?


Состояния все те же. Но определяют их по-разному. 
Я, собственно, об этом писал, а не о сущности состояний.





> нет. я ничем не обогатил ваш ум. но у вас, как и у любого другого человека есть возможность не обогащаться буквами, а наоборот, избавить ум свой от всах букв витающих там, и установить в нем полное молчание. вот это будет подлинным богатством.


В традиции, которую я для себя определил, как основную, в конечном итоге учат Махасандхи. 
Наверное, понимаю о чем вы, но я об этом не треплюсь на форумах. Это или практикуешь, или обсуждаешь. Tercium non datum, как говорили латиняне...

----------


## Cheng

> Состояния все те же.


мммм...
сами проверяли?





> В традиции, которую я для себя определил, как основную, в конечном итоге учат Махасандхи.


мммм...
не учение важно, а плод учения. который всегда один и тотже во все времена..

а учить учению можно вечно.




> Это или практикуешь, или обсуждаешь. 
> Tercium non datum, как говорили латиняне...


о, еще как дано. - Tercium - est pomum. Non pomum est non praxis.

----------


## Вантус

Честно, совсем неясно, что тут взбурлило? Ладно, я еще вижу украинский язык другим, чем видит его *Rushny*, но я хоть на нем разговариваю. Последний раз, когда опаздывал на поезд - от волнения забыл русский  :Smilie:  и вспомнил украинский (в его воронежской областной версии), не мычать же мне. Но что плохого, что учения переводят на украинский? Главное, чтоб переводчик был хороший. Вообще, довольно странно много лет жить в Украине и не знать украинского.

----------

Alex (14.05.2013), Rushny (14.05.2013), Styeba (14.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (14.05.2013)

----------


## Bob

> В их стране одно, как правило, обязательно исключает другое.


Уважаемый, к чему эта сентенция? Вы проживаете в РФ? Нет? Тогда согласно вашему же тезису: _"подобные вещи по дефолту вне вашей компетенции."_© 

Что, где, и чего _"исключает обязательно"_ в РФ? В многонациональном государстве, в состав которого входит: *21* республика, и *23* официальных языка... Сравним с Украиной?

РФ является многонациональным государством, и в нём нету притеснения никакого языка. К чему был ваш пассаж то?

----------


## Rushny

> Уважаемый, к чему эта сентенция? Вы проживаете в РФ? Нет? Тогда согласно вашему же тезису: _"подобные вещи по дефолту вне вашей компетенции."_© 
> 
> Что, где, и чего _"исключает обязательно"_ в РФ? В многонациональном государстве, в состав которого входит: *21* республика, и *23* официальных языка... Сравним с Украиной?
> 
> РФ является многонациональным государством, и в нём нету притеснения никакого языка. К чему был ваш пассаж то?


Мой "пассаж" был ни в коем случае не о притеснениях языков в РФ! Это действительно вне мой компетенции, даже если такая проблема вообще существовала бы в вашей стране.
Я лишь обратил внимание на одно из общих различий в наших культурах и национальных психологиях. 
Это тоже непопулярная и неполиткорректная тема и многим она не нравится. Слишком еще живуч миф о "братских народах" и пр. Но такие различия есть и о них хорошо бы знать. Не для того, чтобы "ой, ну не надо нас разделять!". А для того, чтобы осознавать эти различия и спокойно и с уважением к ним относиться.  
По крайней мере, мы, буддисты, обязаны не закрывать на это глаза, чтобы предупреждать возможные недоразумения и непонимания друг друга.

----------

Styeba (14.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (14.05.2013)

----------


## Cheng

> Но такие различия есть и о них хорошо бы знать.


их не знать надо. а изымать и выкорчевыватьт всеми средствами. 
поскольку всякие различия это аспекты эгоизьму.

----------

Эделизи (17.05.2013)

----------


## Rushny

> их не знать надо. а изымать и выкорчевыватьт всеми средствами. 
> поскольку всякие различия это аспекты эгоизьму.


А пока будем корчевать, перегріземся тут все и практиковать будет некому и некогда  :Frown: (
Такая реакция, кстати, тоже один из признаков различий в этнопсихологии: россияне, как правило, склонны все вокруг немедленно улучшать и преобразовывать, а большинство украинцев тяготеет к ленивому созерцанию и минимальному вмешательству в происходящее.





> Украинская философствующая душа не приемлет резвых нордических мыслей или поступков...
> ...в каждом украинском доме обитают монахи похлеще буддийских, знакомые с невиданным чувством нирваны


*Густав Водичка "Родина дремлющих ангелов"*

----------

Styeba (14.05.2013), Джнянаваджра (14.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (14.05.2013)

----------


## Патханов

> Вы не можете давать таких указаний, поскольку находитесь за границей, а не живете в Украине. 
> Подобные вещи по дефолту вне вашей компетенции.


Живу в Украине, на семинар сегодня иду, предпочел бы слушать на русском.



> С 1990 года в Украине действует постановление правительства об учреждении единого государственного языка в стране. И согласно этому указу в течение двух месяцев всю документацию, преподавание в ВУЗах, вещание в государственных СМИ, также ведение местной документации (больницы, милиция и т.д. и т.п.) стали вести на украинском. Ректоры некоторых институтов в день принятия постановления обязали всех преподавателей в течение недели подать пример и перейти на чтение лекций на украинском языке (с намёком на учёном совете на не исключаемую возможность увольнения). Прения, имеющие под собой исключительно политическую основу, меня как и большинство работников государственного учреждения - ни малейше не интересуют. И это постановление продолжает действовать по факту.
> Поэтому не надо друзей винить за элементарное соблюдение легальности, ибо их организация имеет государственную регистрацию, в процессе которой документация представляется на украинском языке.
> (у меня в 1990м бывший шеф родом из-за Урала, из хантов, в течение двух месяцев в совершенстве выучил всю украинскую медицинскую терминологию - и это при отсутствии словарей и вообще литературы по медицине на украинском, за редким исключением; УЛАМС - украинско-русский медицинский словарь терминологии - новый - издали аж через три года, и некоторые статьи там никакой критики не выдерживают; словарь Нетлюха полстолетия до того и то лучше).


я учился в КПИ, там половина лекций проходила на русском языке несмотря на все эти языковые постановления.

----------


## Дордже

Забавно когда Учитель говорит по тибетски, затем его переводят на инглиш, затем на украинский, а потом еще и на русский. Представляю как чувствует себя бедный Учитель, сколько он ждет пока ему сказать дадут)

----------


## Rushny

> Живу в Украине, на семинар сегодня иду, предпочел бы слушать на русском.


Вот-вот!
*Я* живу...
*Я* иду...
*Я* предпочитаю..
*Я*... *Я*... *Я*...*Я*... *Я*... *Я*...*Я*... *Я*... *Я*...*Я*... *Я*... *Я*...*Я*... *Я*... *Я*...!

*И эти люди давали клятву бодхисаттвы ???*

Молюсь за то, чтобы учения ДКР пошли таким на пользу. 
Чтобы они хотя бы после этих учений  начали замечать не только себя, но и других. 
Чтобы они хоть немного подумали, что и другие имеют языковые  предпочтения.
А также права на удовлетворение своих предпочтений в их собственной стране

----------


## Дордже

> А также права на удовлетворение своих предпочтений в их собственной стране


так он ведь и живет в Украине и в собственной стране хочет на русском)))

----------

Pedma Kalzang (14.05.2013)

----------


## Rushny

> так он ведь и живет в Украине и в собственной стране хочет на русском)))


Спасибо, я это и так понял. 
А вот вы, очевидно, не осознаете, что он думает ТОЛЬКО о себе и о своих русскоязычных хотениях.

Смотрели бы вы лучше трансляцию учений ДКР.
 Может и вам поможет...

----------


## Дордже

я тоже с Украины и тоже хочу на русском

*адрес трансляции*
https://meet97338669.adobeconnect.co...4001/rinpoche/

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (15.05.2013)

----------


## Olle

> Вот-вот!
> *Я* живу...
> *Я* иду...
> *Я* предпочитаю..
> *Я*... *Я*... *Я*...*Я*... *Я*... *Я*...*Я*... *Я*... *Я*...*Я*... *Я*... *Я*...*Я*... *Я*... *Я*...!
> 
> *И эти люди давали клятву бодхисаттвы ???*
> 
> Молюсь за то, чтобы учения ДКР пошли таким на пользу. 
> ...


 Для прикола возьмите эту тему и сосчитайте сколько раз Вы якнули... Это так для примера.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (14.05.2013), Эделизи (17.05.2013)

----------


## Bob

> Мой "пассаж" был ни в коем случае не о притеснениях языков в РФ! Это действительно вне мой компетенции, даже если такая проблема вообще существовала бы в вашей стране.
> Я лишь обратил внимание на одно из общих различий в наших культурах и национальных психологиях. 
> Это тоже непопулярная и неполиткорректная тема и многим она не нравится. Слишком еще живуч миф о "братских народах" и пр. Но такие различия есть и о них хорошо бы знать. Не для того, чтобы "ой, ну не надо нас разделять!". А для того, чтобы осознавать эти различия и спокойно и с уважением к ним относиться.  
> По крайней мере, мы, буддисты, обязаны не закрывать на это глаза, чтобы предупреждать возможные недоразумения и непонимания друг друга.


Прежде чем "обращать внимание" на разность культуры и психологии, хорошо бы её знать...Или вам из Киева виднее? Это же ваш собственный тезис был, нет? Буддисты отлично могут понимать друг друга, без педалирования националистической/политической темы. На простую просьбу перевода(при чём со стороны самих же украинцев), вы стали муссировать тему, нац.идентичности, незалежности мовы и прочее. 

И не в обиду будет вам сказано, я замечаю что эту тему поднимают как правило именно украинцы...

----------

Pedma Kalzang (14.05.2013)

----------


## Rushny

> Прежде чем "обращать внимание" на разность культуры и психологии, хорошо бы её знать...Или вам из Киева виднее? Это же ваш собственный тезис был, нет?


Не то, чтобы виднее. Просто есть что и с чем сравнивать.




> И не в обиду будет вам сказано, я замечаю что эту тему поднимают как правило именно украинцы...


А кто же еще должен ее поднимать? Папуасы из Новой Гвинеи?




> Для прикола возьмите эту тему и сосчитайте сколько раз Вы якнули... Это так для примера.


А вам было бы неплохо не для прикола, а для своей же пользы, осознать разницу между собственно личным местоимением и приданием ему всепоглощающего значения, за которым не видно никого и ничего.

----------

Styeba (14.05.2013)

----------


## Bob

> Не то, чтобы виднее. Просто есть что и с чем сравнивать.


Позвольте поинтересоваться, что вы и с чем сравниваете? Если культуру и психологию двух стран — то резонный вопрос: а сколько лет вы прожили в России?




> А кто же еще должен ее поднимать? Папуасы из Новой Гвинеи?


А зачем вообще её поднимать?

----------

Эделизи (17.05.2013)

----------


## Olle

Тяжело, наверное, одному с "ветряными мельницами".

----------

Pedma Kalzang (14.05.2013)

----------


## Rushny

> Позвольте поинтересоваться, что вы и с чем сравниваете? Если культуру и психологию, двух стран — то резонный вопрос: а сколько лет вы прожили в России?


А вам сколько надо? 
Семи лет хватит?



> А зачем вообще её поднимать?


Вот когда вас лишать возможности получать учения на родном языке в вашей собственной стране, тогда и узнаете.

----------


## Rushny

> Тяжело, наверное, одному с "ветряными мельницами".


Нет, бодхисаттве не тяжело. Тяжело себялюбцам

----------


## Olle

> Вот когда вас лишать возможности получать учения на родном языке в вашей собственной стране, тогда и узнаете.


Один, за всю Украину, да, сочувствую.
Сколько бедненького унижали, по тюрьмам и лагерям... И это все русские сделали, еще раз - сочувствую.

----------

Эделизи (17.05.2013)

----------


## Bob

> А вам сколько надо? 
> Семи лет хватит?


Знаете, в России за 7 лет могут происходить такие изменения, что это будет две разные страны, вплоть до культуры и психологии... Примеры нужны?




> Вот когда вас лишать возможности получать учения на родном языке в вашей собственной стране, тогда и узнаете.


Кто вас лишает возможности получать учения на родном языке в вашей собственной стране, и что я "узнаю"? 
? Вас спросили/попросили лишь, о дополнительном переводе... Не ищите врагов, там где их нет.



> Нет, бодхисаттве не тяжело. Тяжело себялюбцам


Тут все себялюбцы, а вы бодхисаттва, и д'Артаньян, стало быть?

----------


## Rushny

> Один, за всю Украину, да, сочувствую.
> Сколько бедненького унижали, по тюрьмам и лагерям... И это все русские сделали, еще раз - сочувствую.


Вы вообще в курсе термина "бодхисаттва"? Чего мне сочувствовать, если не за себя стараюсь?




> Кто вас лишает получать учения на родном языке в вашей собственной стране, и что я "узнаю"? Что вы выдумываете? Вас спросили/попросили лишь, о дополнительном переводе... Не ищите врагов, там где их нет.


Да вы просто не читали эту ветку.
Проблема не в том, кто о чем просил. Проблема в том, то сейчас, просто вот в данным момент, идут учения и их НЕ переводят на язык коренной нации Украины. 
Для особо сообразительных повторяю в десятый раз: перевод на русский - это само по себе не плохо. Плохо, что нет перевода на украинский.
Это возмутительно, недопустимо и противоречит наставлениям Будды!

----------


## Bob

> Да вы просто не читали эту ветку.
> Проблема не в том, кто о чем просил. Проблема в том, то сейчас, просто вот в данным момент, идут учения и их НЕ переводят на язык коренной нации Украины. 
> Для особо сообразительных повторяю в десятый раз: перевод на русский - это само по себе не плохо. Плохо, что нет перевода на украинский.
> Это возмутительно и недопустимо!


Я читал эту ветку. Читал я и то, что начали как раз вы нападать, на изъявившего невинную просьбу... Вы не считаете что это камма?

----------


## Olle

> Плохо, что нет перевода на украинский.
> Это возмутительно и недопустимо!


Но Вы не только понимаете по русски, но еще и пишите во время учения, пересмотрите свое отношение "националиста", можно же в другой раз и не родится украинцем, будите отстаивать другой язык так же рьяно и территориальную целостность не понятно чего.

----------


## Rushny

> Но Вы не только понимаете по русски, но еще и пишите во время учения, пересмотрите свое отношение "националиста", можно же в другой раз и не родится украинцем, будите отстаивать другой язык так же рьяно и территориальную целостность не понятно чего.


Да я не только русский, я и много всяких языков понимаю!
Так что не вешайте привычные вам ярлыки на других. Я не националист и ничего такого не отстаиваю. Разберитесь с играми вашего ума сами.
А лучше читайте Буддавачану и следуйте ей.  




> Я в курсе его первоначального значения, который записан в Палийском Каноне.
> Я читал эту ветку. Читал я и то, что начали как раз вы нападать, на изъявившего невинную просьбу... Вы не считаете что это камма?


Нет не считаю. Мой вопрос к автору "невинной" просьбы был именно невинный. И не я виноват, что автору стало так стыдно, что он свой "невинный" вопрос снял.  
Кроме того, я считаю, что все начал Будда. Я лишь следую ему. И это м. б. и моя карма, я точно не знаю

----------

Styeba (14.05.2013)

----------


## Echo

велике спасибі організаторам і перекладачам :Smilie:

----------

Rushny (15.05.2013)

----------


## Cheng

> А пока будем корчевать, перегріземся тут все и практиковать будет некому и некогда (


различия выкорчевывают не снаружи, а внутрь, в уме.
и когда в уме станет чисто-пусто то грызца будет некому и нечем.

----------


## Alex

Зафлудили хорошую радостную тему. Странно: когда тибетцам, проживающим в ТАР, надо учить китайский, поскольку это государственный язык, так это конец света, культурный геноцид и что-нибудь еще сами придумайте, а когда от украинцев, живущих в своем государстве, требуют (именно требуют) изъясняться по-русски — так это, дескать, ничего, нормально.

----------

Rushny (15.05.2013), Styeba (15.05.2013), Ашвария (15.05.2013), Вантус (17.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.05.2013)

----------


## Патханов

> Вот-вот!
> *Я* живу...
> *Я* иду...
> *Я* предпочитаю..
> *Я*... *Я*... *Я*...*Я*... *Я*... *Я*...*Я*... *Я*... *Я*...*Я*... *Я*... *Я*...*Я*... *Я*... *Я*...!
> 
> *И эти люди давали клятву бодхисаттвы ???*
> 
> Молюсь за то, чтобы учения ДКР пошли таким на пользу. 
> ...


от себя, а так же от лица русскоязычных людей которые сидели рядом со мной, выражаю благодарность за русский перевод лекции! Ну и конечно за то что пригласили ДКР

отвыкайте ставить диагнозы людям по электронной переписке, так как рискуете часто ошибаться...

не помню что б давал какие то клятвы бодхисатвы, ну наверное вам виднее...

но даже предположим что я отъявленый шравак и живу исключительно ради своих интересов, почему своей реакцией на это вы выбрали порицание?

----------

Bob (15.05.2013), Дордже (15.05.2013)

----------


## Rushny

> не помню что б давал какие то клятвы бодхисатвы, ну наверное вам виднее...


Ваше мнение - только повод для обобщения.У меня же черным по белому было написано: 



> И эти люди


а вы опять все о себе, да о себе!

Но я приношу извинения, если оказался неправ и ненарочно обобщил вас не в ту компанию

----------


## Вова Л.

> Проблема не в том, кто о чем просил. Проблема в том, то сейчас, просто вот в данным момент, идут учения и их НЕ переводят на язык коренной нации Украины. 
> Для особо сообразительных повторяю в десятый раз: перевод на русский - это само по себе не плохо. Плохо, что нет перевода на украинский.
> Это возмутительно, недопустимо и противоречит наставлениям Будды!


Странно, а что Вам мешает организовать перевод на украинский? Просто попросили бы организаторов объявить, что вон там в уголке будет вестись синхронный перевод на украинский (на учениях вне России часто так делается - находится кто-то, знающий английский и переводит). Заодно посмотрели бы, сколько представителей титульной нации изъявили бы желание воспользоваться данной услугой.

----------


## Патханов

> Ваше мнение - только повод для обобщения.У меня же черным по белому было написано: 
> 
> а вы опять все о себе, да о себе!
> 
> Но я приношу извинения, если оказался неправ и ненарочно обобщил вас не в ту компанию


я просто вообще очень мало кого знаю кто у нас давал обеты бодхисатвы, поэтому я смутно догадываюсь кого вы там "обобщаете".
Кстати я так же слабо понимаю с какой целью вы пользуетесь таким приемом как "обобщение", ведь когда мы что то "обобщаем", мы не можем вести работу с отдельными составными частями этого "обобщения" (собственно для этой цели, обобщение и существует). В данном случае под составными частями, я имею ввиду конкретных людей, которых вы распределяете по хорошим и плохим компаниям. 

З,Ы, так же читая ваши сообщения у меня складывается впечатление что вы на некоторые вещи, например на эгоизм, реагируете порицанием... То есть вы хотите повлиять на человека одной из восьми мирских дхарм, вы это делаете осознанно?

----------


## Rushny

> Странно, а что Вам мешает организовать перевод на украинский? Просто попросили бы организаторов объявить, что вон там в уголке будет вестись синхронный перевод на украинский (на учениях вне России часто так делается - находится кто-то, знающий английский и переводит). Заодно посмотрели бы, сколько представителей титульной нации изъявили бы желание воспользоваться данной услугой.


По этой логике следовало бы вообще всех украинцев в Украине в специальное гетто загнать, а не просто в какой-то уголок на отдельно взятых учениях

----------


## Вова Л.

> По этой логике следовало бы вообще всех украинцев в Украине в специальное гетто загнать, а не просто в какой-то уголок на отдельно взятых учениях


Когда перевод идет паралельно на наскольких языках, то очевидно, что если нет трансляции через радио, нужно, чтобы группа с переводчиком сидела компактно в "уголке", чтобы остальные могли слышать основного переводчика (или учителя, непосредственно дающего учения). Так что "уголок" - продиктовано исключительно здравым смыслом, а Вы сразу увидели гетто, притеснения украинцев. 

Но ответа на мой вопрос так и не последовало - почему же бодхисаттва Rushny не проявил сострадания к "багатостраждальному" украискому народу и не организовал перевод на украинский.

----------


## Ашвария

> Когда перевод идет паралельно на наскольких языках, то очевидно, что если нет трансляции через радио, нужно, чтобы группа с переводчиком сидела компактно в "уголке", чтобы остальные могли слышать основного переводчика (или учителя, непосредственно дающего учения). Так что "уголок" - продиктовано исключительно здравым смыслом, а Вы сразу увидели гетто, притеснения украинцев. 
> 
> Но ответа на мой вопрос так и не последовало - почему же бодхисаттва Rushny не проявил сострадания к "багатостраждальному" украискому народу и не организовал перевод на украинский.


Уважаемый Буддист.
Упрекать человека не зная ситуации - недалекоглядно.
Rushny действует руководствуясь именно целесообразностью.
Ещё в марте этого года на родине Т.Г.Шевченко запретили празднование его даты рождения, пригнав туда милицию, а стихотворение Т.Г.Шевченко *Разрытая могила* снова запретили читать.
Мирную демонстрацию девятого мая в городе Львов (тоже в этом году) от заявленных провокаций охраняла милиция, подкрепление кроме обычного состава было 1000 (тысяча) милиционеров.
И риск провокационной политической деятельности, к которой Буддизм и это Учение не имеет НИ МАЛЕЙШЕГО отношения, длится.
Человек всего знать и предугадать не может, поэтому за это незнание никто, поверьте, Вас не винит.
И вдвойне спасибо организаторам за мудрость, толерантность, благожелательность, предусмотрительность в таких сложных условиях.
Щира уклінна Вам подяка, шановна громадо [[ Намо намасТэ; паднамаскар]]

----------

Rushny (15.05.2013)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Уважаемый Буддист.
> Упрекать человека не зная ситуации - недалекоглядно.
> Rushny действует руководствуясь именно целесообразностью.


Ну с точки зрения Rushny отсутсвие перевода учения на украинский - это катастрофа вселенского масштаба, вот я и говорю, что предотвартить сие глобальное бедствие было крайне просто - взять и перевести. Другое дело, что в том "уголке" подобный переводчик мог бы оказаться в гордом одиночестве. 




> Ещё в марте этого года на родине Т.Г.Шевченко запретили празднование его даты рождения, пригнав туда милицию, а стихотворение Т.Г.Шевченко *Разрытая могила* снова запретили читать.
> Мирную демонстрацию девятого мая в городе Львов (тоже в этом году) от заявленных провокаций охраняла милиция, подкрепление кроме обычного состава было 1000 (тысяча) милиционеров.


Не совсем понял. Запрететили читать стих Шевченко и пригнали 1000 милиционеров, так как стих не был переведен на украинский? или на русский? Или к чему Вы все это сейчас вспомнили?

----------

Pedma Kalzang (15.05.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Ну с точки зрения Rushny отсутсвие перевода учения на украинский - это катастрофа вселенского масштаба, вот я и говорю, что предотвартить сие глобальное бедствие было крайне просто - взять и перевести. Другое дело, что в том "уголке" подобный переводчик мог бы оказаться в гордом одиночестве. 
> 
> 
> Не совсем понял. Запрететили читать стих Шевченко и пригнали 1000 милиционеров, так как стих не был переведен на украинский? или на русский? Или к чему Вы все это сейчас вспомнили?


День памяти Т.Г.Шевченко 9марта. И в селе в другой области.
День Победы 9мая, и эти тысяча подкрепления были во Львове, и стих к этому никакого отношения не имеет. Кстати ни малейших препятствий мирным жителям благодаря такой охране не произошло.
И перевод на украинский язык когда это целесообразно, тогда и предоставят.
Вы ещё не спешите так и не шумите, пожалуйста. Вот сами-то лично и могли бы людям в организации хотя бы не мешать этим словесным возбуждением. Уже не говоря помочь: как добрые люди делают: миром беседуют с возбуждёнными рвущимися мешать познавательному процессу, успокаивая их силой собственной невозмутимости. Это реальная помощь, кстати.
А *катастрофа вселенского масштаба* - когда путают политику с религией. Это печальное явление есть и в России. Не меньше, только не знаю, так ли цинично как в Украине сейчас во многих местах.

----------

Rushny (15.05.2013)

----------


## Вова Л.

Леся, я правда не понимаю, какое отношение то, что Вы пишите имеет к обсуждаемой здесь теме.

----------


## Rushny

> Но ответа на мой вопрос так и не последовало - почему же бодхисаттва Rushny не проявил сострадания к "багатостраждальному" украискому народу и не организовал перевод на украинский.


И не последует.
Вам это, на самом деле, ни к чему. А поощрять ваше праздное пустословие я не буду.




> Ну с точки зрения Rushny отсутсвие перевода учения на украинский - это катастрофа вселенского масштаба, вот я и говорю, что предотвартить сие глобальное бедствие было крайне просто - взять и перевести.


А вот как раз из-за таких, как вы все оказалось не то что непросто, а вообще невозможно!




> Другое дело, что в том "уголке" подобный переводчик мог бы оказаться в гордом одиночестве.


да понятно, что вам этого ОЧЕНЬ хочется. Но придется разочаровать: в зале было полно украиноязычных буддистов. А несколько человек пришли в праздничной национальной одежде. 
Вот только в уголок никто из них бы не пошел. Скорее бы вас куда-нибудь послали.




> Не совсем понял.


"Не совсем" - громко сказано!
Вы, к сожалению, вообще ничего не поняли и, самое печально, ничего не хотите понимать.
Может и следовало бы порадоваться, что вы изволили хотя бы уголок для украинцев отвести на буддистских учения. Ведь ранее вообще таким, как вы и в голову не заходило, что кому-нибудь нужна Дхарма на родном языке. Но что-то у меня в вашем случае проблемы с сорадованием...

----------

Styeba (16.05.2013), Ашвария (16.05.2013)

----------


## Olle

Не в обиду, сегодня попалось:

Горячая пятерка анекдотов «МК»

— Скажи, как будет по-украински синхрофазотрон?

— Шо?

— Боже, какой прекрасный, лаконичный язык!

----------

Pedma Kalzang (17.05.2013), Паня (17.05.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Не в обиду, сегодня попалось:
> 
> Горячая пятерка анекдотов «МК»
> 
> — Скажи, как будет по-украински синхрофазотрон?
> 
> — Шо?
> 
> — Боже, какой прекрасный, лаконичный язык!


http://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%...80%D0%BE%D0%BD

----------

Alex (16.05.2013), Pedma Kalzang (17.05.2013), Ашвария (16.05.2013), Паня (17.05.2013)

----------


## Вова Л.

> И не последует.
> Вам это, на самом деле, ни к чему. А поощрять ваше праздное пустословие я не буду.
> А вот как раз из-за таких, как вы все оказалось не то что непросто, а вообще невозможно!


Желающий ищет возможности, нежелающий - оправдания и виноватых.




> да понятно, что вам этого ОЧЕНЬ хочется. Но придется разочаровать: в зале было полно украиноязычных буддистов. А несколько человек пришли в праздничной национальной одежде.
> Вот только в уголок никто из них бы не пошел. Скорее бы вас куда-нибудь послали.


Т.е. они предпочтут не получить перевода вообще и таким образом нарушить заповедь Будды получать учение на родном языке? Значит это все просто игры в самостiйнiсть, а не потребность в переводе на украинский. Хотели бы слушать на украинском - слушали бы.




> "Не совсем" - громко сказано!
> Вы, к сожалению, вообще ничего не поняли и, самое печально, ничего не хотите понимать.
> Может и следовало бы порадоваться, что вы изволили хотя бы уголок для украинцев отвести на буддистских учения. Ведь ранее вообще таким, как вы и в голову не заходило, что кому-нибудь нужна Дхарма на родном языке. Но что-то у меня в вашем случае проблемы с сорадованием...


Ну тут вообще истерия пошла.

----------

Bob (16.05.2013), Pedma Kalzang (17.05.2013)

----------


## Патханов

кстати большая часть зала была русскоязычная (я не говорю что они не знали української мови, а имею ввиду что общались между собой на русском). Киев это вам не Львів

----------

Pedma Kalzang (17.05.2013), Вова Л. (17.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> кстати большая часть зала была русскоязычная (я не говорю что они не знали української мови, а имею ввиду что общались между собой на русском). Киев это вам не Львів


Ну мало того, что Киев - так ведь ещё и куча народу из других стран СНГ было, Грузии вот например.
В любом случае - спасибо всем-всем-всем организаторам за приезд Ринпоче, очень хорошо всё вышло. Правда, отдельно доставил какой-то стоунер-бэнд, который к середине каждой лекции начинал ударно репетировать в подвале под залом собирания, так, что аж пол вибрировал от басов, как бы напоминая о составных частях трилакшаны.

И ещё такой вопрос - а будет где-то видео с лекцией выкладываться? (а то не могу найти русской версии топкиа, где была информация насчёт этого).

----------


## sergey

Вова Л., а почему вас так возмущает, что украинцы у себя в стране хотят говорить и общаться на украинском? Вы у себя в Голландии тоже воюете с голландцами, что они на своем, а не на русском говорят?

----------

Chikara (18.05.2013), Rushny (18.05.2013)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Вова Л., а почему вас так возмущает, что украинцы у себя в стране хотят говорить и общаться на украинском? Вы у себя в Голландии тоже воюете с голландцами, что они на своем, а не на русском говорят?


С чего Вы взяли, что меня это возмущает? Мне не нравится другое, а именно что русскоязычные украинцы рассматриваются не как коренное население, а как какие-то понаехи. Но они составляют чуть ли половину населения Украины и жили на Украине еще до ее образования и порой более коренные, чем некоторые украиноязычные граждане. Почему они должны подстраиваться под кого-то и не могут, скажем, элементарно посмотреть фильм в кинотеатре на родном языке? Я в Голландию - понаеха, поэтому должен подстраиваться, жители Восточной и Центральной Украины - нет.

Что же касается учения, то оно проходило в Киеве, который русскоязычный город (я сам киевлянин и прекрасно знаю ситуацию). Вот и не понятно, почему организаторы должны сделать так, как удобно украиноязычному меньшинству, а не русскоязычному большинству? А про желание общаться (и получать перевод) на украинском я уже написал - сделать это было проще простого, но ведь настолько проще обвинять "клятих москалiв", а не попытаться палец о палец ударить.

----------

Bob (17.05.2013), Pedma Kalzang (17.05.2013), Джнянаваджра (17.05.2013), Микаэль (18.05.2013), Паня (17.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (17.05.2013)

----------


## sergey

Понятно, спасибо. С языком тут есть такая проблема, что в присутствии русского языка и большого количества русских, не очень хотящих говорить на чем-то другом (я имею в виду не что все русские не хотят, а что есть, которые не хотят), национальный язык находится под постоянным "давлением". Я сам родился и жил в Латвии (уехал оттуда в 90-ые), знаком с такой проблемой. Но понятно, что тут есть много сторон вопроса и бывают острые, болезненные для людей, ситуации.

----------

Chikara (18.05.2013), Rushny (18.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (17.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Мне вот показалось, что главный индикатор ситуации с родным языком - это книгоиздание. Не было смысла так холиворить из-за языка устных лекций (с широкой аудиторией, состоящей не только из украинцев), когда основной фронт работ - в переводе и издании книг и текстов по Дхарме на украинский (а равно - и любой другой язык, русские переводы многих текстов не исключение). После посещения киевских книжных осталось ощущение, что именно это наиболее трудоёмко - но и наиболее востребовано.

Я бы, кстати, на месте украинцев обратил внимание на комментарий ДКР к "Махаяна-уттаратантра-шастре" - вот если эту книгу переведут с английского на украинский, то я её буду даже со словарём украинского перечитывать.  :Wink:

----------

Rushny (18.05.2013), Вова Л. (18.05.2013), Микаэль (18.05.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (17.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (17.05.2013)

----------


## Echo

> И ещё такой вопрос - а будет где-то видео с лекцией выкладываться? (а то не могу найти русской версии топкиа, где была информация насчёт этого).





> Дорогие друзья! Мы планируем выложить в интернет видео записи лекций Ринпоче примерно через 3 недели. Следите за информацией на этом сайте khyentse.in.ua


http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=21865

----------

Вова Л. (18.05.2013), Джнянаваджра (17.05.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

ни к чему.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (18.05.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ссылок мне не надо, пожалуйста. Останусь при своем мнении, что сельский говор превратили в язык.


Ну и что?

Иврит возродили в качестве общеупотребительного языка фактически с нуля ещё за меньший срок. И никто не выступает, что евреи в Израиле должны говорить на арабском.

----------

Rushny (18.05.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

У иврита - исторические корни.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> У иврита - исторические корни.


У украинского не менее исторические корни. Или вы думаете, что все говорили на русском, а потом решили выдумать искусственно литературный язык? Нет, просто решили выработать письменную форму для языка, на котором говорили. К слову, национальные языки в Западной Европе тоже появились, когда людям надоело писать на латыни, и они превратили в письменные языки «сельские говоры», на которых говорили.

----------

Rushny (18.05.2013), Эделизи (17.05.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

Вы наверное с Украины  :Smilie: )? Откланяюсь.

----------


## Alex

> И никто не выступает, что евреи в Израиле должны говорить на арабском.


На мамэ-лошн, т.е. на идише!

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (17.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.05.2013), Эделизи (18.05.2013)

----------


## Rushny

> Я бы, кстати, на месте украинцев обратил внимание на комментарий ДКР к "Махаяна-уттаратантра-шастре" - вот если эту книгу переведут с английского на украинский, то я её буду даже со словарём украинского перечитывать.


Электронный вариант в Сети есть? Можете ссылочку подбросить?




> Мне вот показалось, что главный индикатор ситуации с родным языком - это книгоиздание. Не было смысла так холиворить из-за языка устных лекций (с широкой аудиторией, состоящей не только из украинцев), когда основной фронт работ - в переводе и издании книг и текстов по Дхарме на украинский (а равно - и любой другой язык, русские переводы многих текстов не исключение). После посещения киевских книжных осталось ощущение, что именно это наиболее трудоёмко - но и наиболее востребовано.


Вы правы!
Тем более, что русскоязычные переводы часто сильно оставляют желать... Могу перечислить удачные переводы на русский буквально на пальцах одной руки. 
Проблема та же, что и с переводами на любой другой язык - переводчик должен не только досконально знать оба языка, но и понимать контекст и смысл переводимых слов. В пример поставил бы Сан-Саныча Нариньяни и Фариду Маликову (рус.), а также непревзойденного Эрика Пэму Кунсанга (англ.)
С переводами на украинский пока ожидать прорыва не стоит. Препятствие банальное: нет денег. В результате, если что-то и перводится, то на таком уровне, что лучше бы вообще за это не брались и не извращали Дхарму.
Но все не так уж печально и безнадежно: появилась небольшая группа энтузиастов, которые достаточно квалифицированно переводят ритуальные тантрические тексты Ньингма и Дрикунг Кагью. Я им как могу помогаю с проверкой текстов на практике и с организацией бесплатного доступа к ним в Сети. 
Интерес к этому почину оказался неожиданно огромный! Это видно хотя бы из статистики посещений данной темы на БФ. 
Сейчас у нас такие времена, что обвинить украинца в продажности невозможно  :Smilie:  
Если кто-то что-то делает для возрождения языка и культуры - то не за мзду, а наоборот -  за счет своего времени, своих собственных средств и своего  здоровья. 
Украинцы-христиане  говорят - мы переживаем апостольские времена. 
В переводе на международный язык буддистов - в Украине сейчас время бодхисаттв.

----------

Alex (18.05.2013), Ашвария (18.05.2013), Микаэль (18.05.2013), Пангена (18.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.05.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вы наверное с Украины )? Откланяюсь.


Совсем не угадали.

Просто я упор не понимаю проблему выучить язык (языки) страны, в которой живёшь и не понимаю, почему своё необоснованное желание нужно подкреплять всякими бредовыми аргументами про «исторические корни», идею которых я тоже не понимаю, так как у меня их нет. Если на какой-то территории соберутся люди, образуют там государство, и решат, что государственным языком будет клингонский, это значит, что все, кто согласен с легитимностью этого государства, должны будут учить клингонский, никакой проблемы я здесь не вижу. Да, в местах компактного проживания населения, не использующего клингонский, и предпочитающего квэнья эти люди могут договориться с государством и установить квэнья вторым языком. Но — если они не хотят изучать клингонский вообще, пусть либо устраивают войну за независимость и выделяются в отдельное государство, либо пусть мигрируют в другое место.

А вообще, раз большая часть украинцев свободно говорит на русском, следовательно мы должны признать, что либо русские, проживающие в Украине все умственно неполноценны (непохоже на правду), либо не хотят учить украинский из соображений или лени, или пренебрежительного отношения к нему. И обе эти причины — неуважительные.

----------

Alex (18.05.2013), Rushny (18.05.2013), Пангена (18.05.2013)

----------


## Olle

> Сейчас у нас такие времена, что обвинить украинца в продажности невозможно  
> Если кто-то что-то делает для возрождения языка и культуры - то не за мзду, а наоборот -  за счет своего времени, своих собственных средств и своего  здоровья. 
> Украинцы-христиане  говорят - мы переживаем апостольские времена. 
> В переводе на международный язык буддистов - в Украине сейчас время бодхисаттв.


Мне вот только не совсем понятно, лично в отношении Вас, Украину - украинцам, язык только украинский, все на Украине - на украинском - это разве не проявления своего эго личного или коллективного?
 Мне лично издалека и русский толком не знающем, без разницы на каком языке говорят вокруг Вас, это так вопрос ради удовлетворения своего эго. 
А человек кричащий - что я стараюсь не для себя, а так как я бодхисатва  - не является гордецом и эгоистом?
Уж извините за столь праздный вопрос.
И, кажется, в первый день лекции Учитель говорил об эгоизме и отношении к своему Я, или Вы в этот момент на форуме писали?

----------

Эделизи (18.05.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

> Совсем не угадали.
> 
> Просто я упор не понимаю проблему выучить язык (языки) страны, в которой живёшь и не понимаю, почему своё необоснованное желание нужно подкреплять всякими бредовыми аргументами про «исторические корни», идею которых я тоже не понимаю, так как у меня их нет. Если на какой-то территории соберутся люди, образуют там государство, и решат, что государственным языком будет клингонский, это значит, что все, кто согласен с легитимностью этого государства, должны будут учить клингонский, никакой проблемы я здесь не вижу. Да, в местах компактного проживания населения, не использующего клингонский, и предпочитающего квэнья эти люди могут договориться с государством и установить квэнья вторым языком. Но — если они не хотят изучать клингонский вообще, пусть либо устраивают войну за независимость и выделяются в отдельное государство, либо пусть мигрируют в другое место.
> 
> А вообще, раз большая часть украинцев свободно говорит на русском, следовательно мы должны признать, что либо русские, проживающие в Украине все умственно неполноценны (непохоже на правду), либо не хотят учить украинский из соображений или лени, или пренебрежительного отношения к нему. И обе эти причины — неуважительные.


Да за ради бога! Вы правильно сказали - просто не нужно ущемлять другие языки в государстве. Пусть делают вторыми государственными.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.05.2013)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Господи, о чем речь? Какие-то корни, что ближе Польша или Россия, какой язык лучше, как лучше демонстрировать самостийность, как лучше всех снова загнать в одну империю, Будда рекомендующий давать Дхарму на української мови для жителей Львiва и на суржике для жителей Сум... Я убежден, что есть в данном вопросе только один ориентир, который имеет право на жизнь, поскольку является самым разумным (продукт сострадательного ума) - *принесение блага всем живым существам*. Если очевидно, что: а) в зале не будет ни одного человека, который не понимает по-русски; б) на учения специально приедут люди из России, Беларуси, Грузии, Прибалтики (уж если на то пошло, они инвестируют деньги в экономику вашей страны) и их будет не так уж мало - то к чему все это языковое жонглирование? Надо просто делать так, чтобы всем присутствующим было хорошо. В конце концов, демонстрировать радушие и гостеприимство это хороший тон! Жаль, что этого не понимают некоторые люди, для которых форма общения намного важнее самого общения и элементарных человеческих отношений.



> Это видно хотя бы из статистики посещений данной темы на БФ.


Вы создаете провокации, множите конфликтные ситуации среди практикующих. Вот так эти просмотры и набираются. Договоритесь с администрацией ресурса, начните постить всякую жесть и трупы, вообще в день будет по 10000 заходов. Людей притягивает негатив, особенно в век упадка...

----------

Olle (18.05.2013), Вова Л. (18.05.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (18.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.05.2013), Эделизи (18.05.2013)

----------


## Rushny

> Мне вот только не совсем понятно, лично в отношении Вас, Украину - украинцам, язык только украинский, все на Украине -на украинском -это разве не проявления своего эго личного или коллективного?



Нет, это не проявления эго, поскольку Rushny никогда и нигде не требовал чтобы был ТОЛЬКО украинский язык. 
Еще раз для особо внимательных и сообразительных: Rushny за то, чтобы после столетий запрета и преследований этот язык получил шанс на выживание хотя бы в рамках отдельно взятой страны Украины. И чтобы украинцы имели возможность получать учения Дхармы на родном языке.




> Мне лично из далека и русский толком не знающем, без разницы на каком языке говорят вокруг Вас, это так вопрос ради удовлетворения своего эго.


Это уже оботвечено Цхултримом Тращи в посте № 121




> А человек кричащий - что я стараюсь не для себя, а так как я бодхисатва  - не является гордецом и эгоистом?


Наверное является. Потому об этом и не кричу, а лишь однажды затронул данную тему в ответ на конкретный вопрос.




> Уж извините за столь праздный вопрос.


Да пожалуйста! Мы, украинцы, народ терпимый 




> И кажется в первый день лекции Учитель говорил об эгоизме и отношении к своему Я, или Вы в этот момент на форуме писали?


Да, он говорил. Они все об этом говорят. Вот и попытайтесь дать ответ (самому себе, прежде всего) почему вас так раздражает попытка украинцев возродить в своей стране, которая называется Украина, свой собственный украинский язык, доминирующий пока только лишь в кино и более нигде? 
Не является ли это раздражение играми эго?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.05.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

> Rushny за то, чтобы после столетий запрета и преследований этот язык получил шанс на выживание хотя бы в рамках отдельно взятой страны Украины.


О, божечки! 
О чем мы здесь говорим, если вот такое  :Smilie:

----------


## Вова Л.

> Еще раз для особо внимательных и сообразительных: Rushny за то, чтобы после столетий запрета и преследований этот язык получил шанс на выживание хотя бы в рамках отдельно взятой страны Украины. И чтобы украинцы имели возможность получать учения Дхармы на родном языке.


Т.е. по-Вашему, столетия запретов и преследований украинский не уничтожили, а вот русский перевод фильмов в кинотеатрах не оставит ему шансов на выживание? Украинский имеет шансы на выживание до тех пор, пока существуют люди на нем разговаривающие.

----------

Кузьмич (19.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.05.2013), Эделизи (18.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Электронный вариант в Сети есть? Можете ссылочку подбросить?


Вот ссылочка.
Если переведёте и издадите на украинском - вам все живые существа спасибо скажут. У нас на русском, например, даже нормально переведённого коренного текста Уттаратантры пока что нет - не то что комментариев на него.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.05.2013)

----------


## Rushny

> Вот ссылочка.
> Если переведёте и издадите на украинском - вам все живые существа спасибо скажут. У нас на русском, например, даже нормально переведённого коренного текста Уттаратантры пока что нет - не то что комментариев на него.


Спасибо огромное!
Поищу переводчика-бодхисаттву  :Smilie:

----------


## Rushny

> Т.е. по-Вашему, столетия запретов и преследований украинский не уничтожили, а вот русский перевод фильмов в кинотеатрах не оставит ему шансов на выживание? Украинский имеет шансы на выживание до тех пор, пока существуют люди на нем разговаривающие.


Это недостаточно.
Необходимо еще и некое пространство, в котором эти люди могут на нем разговаривать. 
Пока оно есть только в кино...

----------


## Вова Л.

> Если на какой-то территории соберутся люди, образуют там государство, и решат, что государственным языком будет клингонский, это значит, что все, кто согласен с легитимностью этого государства, должны будут учить клингонский, никакой проблемы я здесь не вижу.


Так в том-то и дело, что сначала образовали государство (в 1991), а потом решили, что государственным должен быть украинский (в 1996)




> А вообще, раз большая часть украинцев свободно говорит на русском, следовательно мы должны признать, что либо русские, проживающие в Украине все умственно неполноценны (непохоже на правду), либо не хотят учить украинский из соображений или лени, или пренебрежительного отношения к нему. И обе эти причины — неуважительные.


Думаю, что по двум причинам - во-первых из-за политики государства в отношении их родного языка - они видят несправедливость и это вызывает соответствующее отношение к украинскому. Во-вторых в восточной и центральной Украине не было особой необходимости в изучении украинского (по крайней мере до недавнего времени) - т.е. сохранялся формальным паритет - жители западной Украины удовлетворились тем, что украинский - единственный государственный, а жители восточной и центральной могли свободно использовать русский во всех сферах жизни. Но Ющенко нарушил это равновесие и теперь верхи не могут, а низы не хотят.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.05.2013), Эделизи (18.05.2013)

----------


## Olle

> Наверное является. Потому об этом и не кричу, а лишь однажды затронул данную тему в ответ на конкретный вопрос.
> 
> Да пожалуйста! Мы, украинцы, народ терпимый 
> 
> Да, он говорил. Они все об этом говорят. Вот и попытайтесь дать ответ (самому себе, прежде всего) почему вас так раздражает попытка украинцев возродить в своей стране, которая называется Украина, свой собственный украинский язык, доминирующий пока только лишь в кино и более нигде? 
> Не является ли это раздражение играми эго?


Мы тоже терпеливы, без выделения национальностей, все так переходяще...
Но если открыть самое начало темы, то начиная с №8 сообщения и далее весь "сыр-бор", уж извините, в этой теме на Вашей совести, и все что наговорили тут, развили и разогревали только один Вы.
Странно, что этого так много пишущий о развитии бодхичитты и буддовости у себя, этого не заметил.

----------


## Alex

Честное слово, я не понимаю, о чем тема.
Вариант а: на учении в Киеве переводят на русский, потому что много народу приехало из ближнего зарубежья и все они владеют русским. Все понятно, никаких вопросов.
Вариант б: на учении в Киеве переводят на украинский, потому что дело происходит на Украине, граждане которой вроде как должны бы владеть государственным языком. Все понятно, никаких вопросов.
Оба варианта имеют право на жизнь и странно упрекать организаторов, что они сделали именно так, а не иначе.

Для справки: я — русскоязычный украинец (по советскому паспорту, во всяком случае), родившийся и (пока) всю жизнь проживший в России. Все мои родственники в селе под Киевом (Сквирский район) говорят на украинском. Покойный дедушка дома говорил по-русски (бабушка — русская), поскольку с момента окончания летного училища жил в России, но, приезжая на Украину, или когда к нам приезжали украинские родственники, переходил на украинский. Этой зимой, навещая родственников, я старался говорить по-украински (естественно, можно было и по-русски, но мне так было как-то естественнее, хотя украинский я знаю на тройку с минусом), чему все были несказанно рады.

----------

Rushny (18.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.05.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Но Ющенко нарушил это равновесие и теперь верхи не могут, а низы не хотят.


Ющенко своей идиотской политикой обрек украинский язык в восточных областях на вымирание. Он всюду насильно пихал граждан своей собственной, довольно сильно, кстати, отличающейся от распространенной в Восточной Украине, версией украинского языка, да так успешно, что те, кто на украинском разговаривал - и то перестали. Языковая политика имела характер издевательства, причем не только над русскоязычным, но и над украиноязычным населением восточных областей. Вспоминаю свой разговор с одним стариком:

_- А правда, що "зонтик" по вашому буде "парасолька"?
- Скільки років живу, було - "зонтик", а тепер в магазин прийду - а там "парасолька"._

При этом начали распускаться и получать государственную поддержку фашистские бредовые мифы в области истории.

----------

Alex (18.05.2013), Вова Л. (19.05.2013), Паня (18.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.05.2013), Эделизи (18.05.2013)

----------


## Патханов

> _- А правда, що "зонтик" по вашому буде "парасолька"?
> - Скільки років живу, було - "зонтик", а тепер в магазин прийду - а там "парасолька"._



перевод лекций ДКР на "суржике" я бы с удовольствием послушал бы вместо русского, и книги буддийские на суржике читал бы. На таком языке у нас народ разговаривает

----------

Alex (18.05.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> перевод лекций ДКР на "суржике" я бы с удовольствием послушал бы вместо русского, и книги буддийские на суржике читал бы. На таком языке у нас народ разговаривает


Ну и зачем такое унижение речи повторять? Как дети малые, честное слово.
Слово *суржик* не от Сурадж=солнечный, а от Суррогат [ну типа самогону, что ли].
Почему такое слово? Можно не коверкать речь и понятия, а назвать диалект: есть таврический, подольский, в Карпатах вообще: лемковский, бойковский, гуцульский... Это тоже гордыня, занятие уничижением по национальному признаку, и ничего общего с Дхармой не имеет. Как и политическое словесное баловство тоже (это я не Вам, а в тему вцелом).

----------

Rushny (19.05.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> перевод лекций ДКР на "суржике" я бы с удовольствием послушал бы вместо русского, и книги буддийские на суржике читал бы. На таком языке у нас народ разговаривает


На слобожанском диалекте разговаривает. "Суржиком" его величают только галичано-фашистские элементы.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.05.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> На слобожанском диалекте разговаривает. "Суржиком" его величают только галичано-фашистские элементы.


Да,
только *воно то так, але трiшечки не так*. Есть такое понятие: львовский сарказм. И оно это слово *суржык* оттуда, принятое жителями других городов и селений за чистую монету. А потом спёри всё, как обычно, шо мол во всём *бандеровцы* виноваты. И насчёт страшных шактов, которым приписывают *СС-Галичина* и т.п.. Раз и навсегда говорю по этому поводу: *Мертвi бджоли не гудуть; а як гудуть то тихо-тихо* (это львовская старинная идиома, на русский примерно переводится: *мёртвые не потеют*).
В большинстве львовский сарказм направлен жителями этого многонационального города против самих себя лично; но чтобы такое понять, надо и самому в равной степени этим специфическим юмором обладать. Это как в хинди: *Да, я детёныш совы!* означает *сам дурак!* (сов в Индии, как и в некоторых Буддийских сутрах, индусы не жалуют :Smilie: ).
Вообще не понимаю причину такой бури в стакане этой темы от русскоязычных, которым именно любезно предоставили качественный перевод именно на русский язык. Цель-то этого шума НЕлогична.
Осё по-слобожански:
Еге ж, осьо оце ж бо ж воно ж і є ж  :Smilie:

----------

Rushny (19.05.2013)

----------


## Sadhak

> Вообще не понимаю причину такой бури в стакане этой темы от русскоязычных, которым именно любезно предоставили качественный перевод именно на русский язык. Цель-то этого шума НЕлогична.


Если до кого-то трудно доходит, то еще раз напишу суть появления "шума". Дело не в том или ином языке, стране, или параде "самостийности". Я не сомневаюсь, что есть проблемы и вопросы которые могут обсудить люди с зудом в уме по этому поводу. Вы легко можете найти собеседников и всласть почесать то, что видно так чешется. Но зачем все это и в буддизм тащить, который как бы призван как раз такой зуд и унимать, а? Выяснили уже как бы, что не было ни одного человека, который бы не понимал русский язык и определенно были те, кто плохо понимал украинский - где же эта пресловутая логика и весь смысл кроме "самостийного", которому как бы на буддийском учении явно не место? Вы уж или "крестик снимите или трусы оденьте", ибо эгоизм и его производные в любом, даже общегосударственном или планетарном масштабе с учением Будды никак не стыкуются и потому тащить все такие "пунктики" и "загоны" сюда явно не стоит.

----------

Bob (19.05.2013), Olle (19.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Вообще не понимаю причину такой бури в стакане этой темы от русскоязычных, которым именно любезно предоставили качественный перевод именно на русский язык. Цель-то этого шума НЕлогична.


Не понимаете - перечитайте с начала собственно самой бури в стакане. А потом следите за её успокоением.

----------


## Вантус

Да, будь бы я организатором, фиг бы кто так просто от украинского отделался. Мой украинский был бы на порядок понятнее, но при этом совершенно не подлежал замене на русский.

----------


## Rushny

_Гамлет: Итоги подведьом: …
(Лэсь Подэрв'янський, "Гамлет")_


1.	[B]*Достижением данного обсуждения предлагаю считать то, что НИКТО из высказавшихся не попытался ОТКРЫТО выступить против права украинцев получать учения Дхармы на их родном языке.* 

Как по мне, так это можно считать плодами практики Дхармы, и благоприобретенными путем этой практики мирскими сиддхами

2.	*С другой стороны, оказалось достаточно много желающих ограничить дискуссию и либо свести ее к битве в рамках информационной войны против всего украинского, либо вообще прекратить обсуждение данной темы, как якобы не имеющей предмета обсуждения. * 

К сожалению, эти участники дискуссии не продемонстрировали никакого креатива и все их обвинения оказались простым повторением пропагандистских политических клише, не имеющих никакого отношения к Дхарме. 
Т. е. банальным флудом.

3.	*Отдельного внимания заслуживает попытка некоторых участников обвинить топикстартера и всех сторонников украинизации Дхармы в эгоизме и в противоречии Учению Будды. Это также было немного неуклюже и голословно.*

Ведь очень трудно логически доказать, что сужение проповеди Дхармы к одному языку способствует ее распространению, а увеличение сияния Учения за счет перевода его на еще один язык наоборот, ограничивает возможности донесения Слова Будды до незнакомых с ним людей.

4.	*В этом смысле очень характерным был аргумент насчет того, что большинства практиков на Украине предпочитает русифицированную Дхарму. На самом деле, это не должно  иметь для нас никакого значения.*

Гораздо более важны те, кто до сих пор был лишен возможности ознакомиться с Учением. В марте этого года социологи зафиксировали, что 56 процентов  граждан Украины назвали своим родным языком украинский (это по самым минимальным прикидкам!). Украинизация Дхармы необходима для них, а не для тех, кто уже ее практикует. Поскольку данное украиноязычное большинство граждан Украины оказалось нашим критикам совершенно неинтересным, придется вернуть им обвинения в эгоизме и добавить упрек в неспособности/нежелании видеть перспективу. 

5.	*И, наконец, пресловутое "все и так всё поймут".* 

Да, украинцы знают, как минимум два языка. Но нас, буддистов, должно заботить не полиглотство народное, а адекватная передача Дхрмы тем, кто с нею еще не знаком. 
А вот с этим в Украине большие проблемы! 
Не моё дело судить об успехах распространения русифицированной Дхармы в России. Но я могу с уверенностью сказать, что Дхармы на русском совершенно недостаточно для ее адекватного восприятия подавляющим большинством украинцев. Смысл Учения Будды лучше всего и наиболее адекватно воспринимается на родном для людей языке. Именно это имел ввиду Будда, когда запретил монахам проповедовать  его Учение исключительно на санскрите. 
По этой причине украинизация Дхармы на Украине необходима, обязательна и нуждается в поддержке. Мы должны сделать так, чтобы доступ к Учению был как можно более легким и открытым.
Именно с этой целью на Украине мы обязаны украинизировать Дхарму – ради ее распространения среди украиноязычного большинства. А если случилось так, что на сегодня большинство практикующих на Украине пока еще является русскоязычными, то им достаточно просто не мешать. 

*Хочу поблагодарить всех, кто принял участие в обсуждении. И прежде всего – критиков, которые помогли яснее осознать сущность проблемы и яснее увидеть пути ее решения.*

ДКР завершил передачу своих учений в Киеве. 
К сожалению, его слушателям не было предоставлено право выбирать язык, на котором они могли бы яснее понять смысл сказанных этим учителем слов. 

Тема закрывается

----------

Ашвария (19.05.2013)

----------

